# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  وضعیت ارائه خوابگاه در دانشگاه های دولتی

## Amiir

وضعیت ارائه خوابگاه در دانشگاه های دولتی


در آستانه انتخاب رشته داوطلبان کنکور سراسری 93 این بار هم دانشگاهها کمبودهای امکانات خوابگاهي و عدم تعهد خود را در قبال اسکان دانشجویان را در دفترچه های راهنمای انتخاب رشته که بر روی سایت سازمان سنجش قرار داد، اعلام کرده اند. اما دانشگاهها اولویت هایی را هم برای پذیرش در خوابگاه ها اعلام کرده اند که از آن جمله ممتاز بودن، دارا بودن رتبه هاي دو يا سه رقمي و رتبه هاي زير هزار است.

به گزارش خبرنگار مهر، یک میلیون و 32 هزار و 322 نفر در آزمون سراسری سال 93 شرکت کردند . آمار حاضرین در جلسه با احتساب تعداد علاقمندان گروه های زبان و هنر در مجموع 992 هزار و 241 نفر بود. ظرفیت اعلام شده 695 هزار و 697 نفر است و با توجه به آمار حاضرین در جلسه آزمون، تمامی افراد مجاز به انتخاب رشته شده اند و اگر تمام مجازین به انتخاب رشته نیز کدرشته های خود را کنند بیش از 70 درصد شانس قبولی وجود دارد.

همچنین غایبان در آزمون و کسانی که تاکنون ثبت نام نکرده اند نیز می توانند پس از اعلام شرایط انتخاب رشته 100 کد رشته محل را از میان کدرشته محل هایی که بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی پذیرش دارند، انتخاب کنند.  درحالی تمام شرکت کنندگان مجاز به انتخاب رشته شده اند که اکثر دانشگاه ها توانایی ارایه حداقل خدمات خوابگاهی به دانشجویان مشمول خوابگاه را ندارند.

برخي از دانشگاهها  اعلام کرده اند تنها مي توانند در حد يک يا دو سال دانشجويان را در خوابگاهها اسکان دهند. علاوه بر اين اغلب اين دانشگاهها براي پذيرش دانشجويان پسر در خوابگاهها با محدوديت مواجه هستند. عدم ارائه خوابگاه به دانشجويان شبانه و متاهلين و کمبود خوابگاههاي دولتي نيز برخي ديگر از محدوديتهايي است که دانشگاهها در آستانه انتخاب رشته کنکور سراسري اعلام کرده اند.

از ميان دانشگاهها و موسسات آموزش عالي که عدم ارائه امکانات رفاهي به دانشجويان را در سال جديد تحصيلي اعلام کرده اند، 46 دانشگاه وابسته به وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشکي و 80 دانشگاه و موسسات آموزش عالي وابسته به وزارت علوم هستند.

وضعیت خوابگاه های دانشگاه های سراسری و علوم پزشکی براساس دفترچه کنکور 93 در آستانه انتخاب رشته پذیرفته شدگان کنکور به شرح زیراست :

دانشگاه هایی که هیچ گونه خدمات خوابگاهی ارایه نمی دهند

دانشگاه های بجنورد، جیرفت، خوارزمی،دریانوردی و علوم دریایی چابهار، سیدجمال الدین اسدآبادی، خواجه نصیرالدین طوسی، علوم اقتصادی تهران، علوم بهزیستی و توانبخشی تهران، علوم کشاورزی و منابع طبیعی ساری، قم، کوثر بجنورد، گلستان، گیلان، لرستان، مازندران، مراغه، آیت اله بروجردی، بناب، سلمان فارسی کازرون، صنعتی اراک، صنعتی بابل، صنعتی سیرجان، صنعتی قم، صنعتی کرمانشاه، صنعتی همدان، صنعتی هویزه، علم و فناوری مازندران بهشهر، هنر اسلامی تبریز، هنر اصفهان و هنر شیراز 30 دانشگاهی هستند که هیچ گونه خدمات خوابگاهی ملکی و خودگردانی را ارائه نمی کنند.

دانشگاه هایی که تعهدی در ارایه خوابگاه ملکی ندارند

دانشگاه های اراک، اردکان،ارومیه، بزرگمهرقائنات، بیرجند،تربیت حیدریه،حضرت معصومه (س)،خلیج فارس،شهید مدنی آذربایجان،شهید مطهری تهران،فسا،کاشان،ملایر،جهر  م،صنعتی ارومیه و هنر تهران  16 دانشگاهی هستند که فقط خدمات خوابگاهی خودگردان ارائه می دهند.

دانشگاه هایی که در ارایه خوابگاه محدودیت دارند

دانشگاه های اصفهان،الزهرا (س)،بین المللی امام خمینی(ره)،تخصصی فناوری های نوین آمل، تهران،حکیم سبزواری، رازی کرمانشاه،زنجان،سمنان،شاهر  ود،شهرکرد،شهید بهشتی،چمران اهواز،شیراز،صنعتی اصفهان،صنعتی جندی شاپوردزفول،صنعتی خاتم الاانبیا بهبهان،علامه طباطبایی،فردوسی مشهد، محقق اردبیلی،ولیعصر رفسنجان،یاسوج تفرش،صنعتی امیرکبیر، علم و صنعت،صنعتی بیرجند،فناوری های نوین قوچان، بوعلی سینا،سیستان و بلوچستان،باهنر کرمان،کردستان، صنعت نفت آبادان و ایلام 33 دانشگاهی هستند که خوابگاه ملکی و خودگردان ارایه می کنند ولی در ارایه خوابگاه های ملکی با محدویت مواجه بوده و براساس شرایط خاص خوابگاه ارایه می کنند به طوریکه بیشتر این دانشگاه ها برای خوابگاه های ملکی اولویت تعیین کرده و ابتدا این خوابگاه ها را به پذیرفته شدگانی ارایه می دهند که حائز رتبه های برتر کشوری شده باشند.

رتبه های برتر کنکور در اولویت واگذاری خوابگاه های ملکی

به عنوان نمونه دانشگاه علامه طباطبایی اولویت واگذاری خوابگاه را به رتبه های پایین یک هزار اختصاص داده، دانشگاه باهنر کرمان نیز به همین صورت اولویت واگذاری خوابگاه را به رتبه های زیریک هزار اختصاص داده است، دانشگاه ایلام براساس رتبه قبولی و دانشگاه بوعلی سینا براساس رتبه های برتر کنکور خوابگاه واگذار می کنند.

دانشگاه یزد تنها دانشگاهی که محدودیت خوابگاهی اعلام نکرده است

دانشگاه یزد بدون اشاره به محدودیت خوابگاهی اعلام کرده که به متقاضیان خوابگاه ارایه می کند.

43 دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بدون تعهد واگذاری خوابگاه

دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی یزد،یاسوج، همدان،مازندران،لرستان،گیل  ان، گناباد،گلستان،کرمانشاه، کرمان،کردستان،سنندج،کاشان قم،قزوین،فسا،شیراز،شهید بهشتی،شهرکرد،شاهرود،سمنان  ،سبزوار،زنجان،زاهدان،زابل  ، دزفول،خراسان شمالی،جیرفت،جهرم،جندی شاپوراهواز، تهران،تبریز،بیرجند، بوشهر،بندرعباس،بابل،ایلام  ، ایران،البرزکرج،اصفهان،ارو  میه و اردبیل 43 دانشگاهی هستند که هیچ گونه تعهدی در واگذاری خوابگاه ندارند.

ارائه خوابگاه در سه دانشگاه علوم پزشکی با ارایه شرایط خاص

فقط دانشگاههای علوم پزشکی تربیت حیدریه ، بم و بقیه اله تهران با شرایط خاص خوابگاه ارایه می کنند . خوابگاه تربیت حیدریه و بم فقط به دانشجویان دختر خوابگاه ارایه داده و دانشگاه بقیه اله تهران نیز عنوان کرده است خوابگاه ارایه می دهد ولی برای متاهلان خوابگاه ندارد.

----------


## parastuu

ای بابا چه بد شد...
علوم پزشکیا که هیچکدوم خوابگاه ندارن!!!! :Yahoo (101):

----------


## --mohammad--

سلام از بین دانشگاه های زیر کدوم بهترین خوابگاه و امکانات رو برای بچه های ترم اولی داره؟

تهران-شریف-امیرکبیر-علم و صنعت- شاهد -بهشتی (عباسپور)-خواجه نصیر

----------


## --mohammad--

ینی خواجه نصیر خوابگاه نداره ؟ 
http://forum.konkur.in/thread14325.html#post224935
یه نفر بره جواب منو بده

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

منظور از خدمات خوابگاهی اینه که کلا خوابگاه نمیدن یا اینه که خدمات نداره خوابگاهشون ؟
مگه میشه خواجه نصیر خوابگاه نداشته باشه  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Parniya

> ینی خواجه نصیر خوابگاه نداره ؟ 
> http://forum.konkur.in/thread14325.html#post224935
> یه نفر بره جواب منو بده
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> منظور از خدمات خوابگاهی اینه که کلا خوابگاه نمیدن یا اینه که خدمات نداره خوابگاهشون ؟
> مگه میشه خواجه نصیر خوابگاه نداشته باشه


خوابگاه داشته
خبری هم از برداشتنش نیس!

دانشگاه صنعتی خواجه نصیر طوسی

----------


## mahsa92

اينا واقعا خوابگاه نميدن من پرسيدم
لعنتيا

----------


## --mohammad--

> خوابگاه داشته
> خبری هم از برداشتنش نیس!
> 
> دانشگاه صنعتی خواجه نصیر طوسی


پس منظور چیه از این خبر ؟
امکانات خوابگاهی چیه مثلا ؟

----------


## Parniya

> اينا واقعا خوابگاه نميدن من پرسيدم
> لعنتيا


ولی تو سایت خواجه نصیر نوشته خوابگاه داره!!




> پس منظور چیه از این خبر ؟
> امکانات خوابگاهی چیه مثلا ؟



خب شاید مثلا غذا نمیدن!!  :Yahoo (114): 
چ میدونم بزنگ بپرس
84064123

----------


## Arezo0

ای کاش شبانه هم خوابگاه میداداونوقت منم میرفتم

----------


## Defne

> ای کاش شبانه هم خوابگاه میداداونوقت منم میرفتم


بَرُ بَکس:yahoo (4): شماها منظورتون از خوابگاه چیه؟خوابگاه دولتی که هزینش کمه؟
هوم؟اگه اونا که آره خیلی جاها نمیدن اگه هم بدن تعداد محدود اونم روزانه اونم اکثرن به دخترامیدن تا پسرا.

همه جا خوابگاه خودگردان میدن سرپرستم داره
  از اسمش نترسین بابا :Yahoo (21):  خودگردانه خودگردانم نیس حساب کتاب داره مسئول داره واسه ثبت نامش معرفی نامه از امور دانشجویی دانشگاه میخواداگه از نظر هزینش مشکلی ندارید-چون هزینش نسبت به خوابگاه دولتی خیلی بیشتره-از لحاظ امنیتش خیالتون راحت باشه

----------


## --mohammad--

> بَرُ بَکس:yahoo (4): شماها منظورتون از خوابگاه چیه؟خوابگاه دولتی که هزینش کمه؟
> هوم؟اگه اونا که آره خیلی جاها نمیدن اگه هم بدن تعداد محدود اونم روزانه اونم اکثرن به دخترامیدن تا پسرا.
> 
> همه جا خوابگاه خودگردان میدن سرپرستم داره
>   از اسمش نترسین بابا خودگردانه خودگردانم نیس حساب کتاب داره مسئول داره واسه ثبت نامش معرفی نامه از امور دانشجویی دانشگاه میخواداگه از نظر هزینش مشکلی ندارید-چون هزینش نسبت به خوابگاه دولتی خیلی بیشتره-از لحاظ امنیتش خیالتون راحت باشه


خودگردان ها امکاناتشون بهتره ؟

----------


## Defne

> خودگردان ها امکاناتشون بهتره ؟


در کل اینو بت بگم زیاد رو امکانات خوابگاه حساب نکن:yahoo (4):اکثرن داغونن:yahoo (4):خواهرم خوابگاهی بود یه ترم بیشتر دَووم نیوورد :Yahoo (21):  خودگردانم بود تازه..فقط از لحاظ امنیتی خیلی راضی بود

----------


## Vicious

حالا باید چی کار کرد با این وضعیت ؟!

----------


## نیلگون_M5R

این چه وضعشه خب
ای باباااااااااااااااا
خب میگفتن کنکور ندیم

----------


## comet97

خوابگاه ها خیلی داغونن ها.من برا مسابقات رفته بودم مشهد یه شب بودم اونجا یه طبقه خوابگاه دانشجو ها رو داده بودن به ما.همون یه شب دووم نیاوردم.....:yahoo (4):

----------


## --mohammad--

اقا مثلا ینی چی داغونن ؟ گرمن ؟ سردن ؟ دیوارشون کثیفه ؟ کوچیکن ؟ دستشویی و حمامشون مشکل داره ؟
خواهشا اگه تجربه رفتن به خواگاه دانشگاه خاصی رو دارین با ما به اشتراک بذارین چون واسه من و خیلی های دیگه مهمه

----------


## konkoor93

یعنی خوابگاهای دانشگاهای تهران هم خوب نیست؟خود تهران و شریف؟

----------


## --mohammad--

شنیدم خوابگاه های علم و صنعت و امیر کبیر نسبت به بقیه بهتره  :Yahoo (17): 
کسی اطلاعاتی در این باره داره ؟

----------


## parastuu

> اينا واقعا خوابگاه نميدن من پرسيدم
> لعنتيا


علوم پزشکیارو هم پرسیدین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mahsa92

> ولی تو سایت خواجه نصیر نوشته خوابگاه داره!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خب شاید مثلا غذا نمیدن!! 
> چ میدونم بزنگ بپرس
> 84064123


منظور من خواجه نصير نيست من اكثر دولتيا مخصوصا علوم پزشكيارو گفتم

----------


## mahsa92

> علوم پزشکیارو هم پرسیدین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


من فقط علوم پزشكي پرسيدم بقيه رو خبر ندارم

----------


## saeid_NRT

> اقا مثلا ینی چی داغونن ؟ گرمن ؟ سردن ؟ دیوارشون کثیفه ؟ کوچیکن ؟ دستشویی و حمامشون مشکل داره ؟
> خواهشا اگه تجربه رفتن به خواگاه دانشگاه خاصی رو دارین با ما به اشتراک بذارین چون واسه من و خیلی های دیگه مهمه


خوابگاه هاي دانشگاه تبريز که شهرک امام هستو منطقه اي هس که کلا تو تبريز بد نامه. دو سوم اتاقاش کوچيکن و جلو بعضي پنجره هاکه به سمت خيابون باز ميشه محافظ هس مث زندان. هر تابستون تختاش شسته ميشه و کليد اتاقاش عوض ميشه. از لحاظ کثيف بودنم خوب يه سري پسر مجرد زندگي ميکنن ديگه خودت حسابشو برو. يخچال و گاز تو هر سوييت هس و تو هر سويت دوازده نفر اسکان دارن. اگه هم سوييتيات خوب نباشن سر وصدا ميکنن اذيت ميشي و ... کلا خوابگاه دولتي براي هر دانشگاهي باشه فقط دو تا خوبي داره يکي اينکه ارزون دوم اينکه دردسر خونه رو نداره مثلا چاه توالت گرف به مصيبت نميوفتي به مسولا ميگي درستش ميکنن. همين

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> اقا مثلا ینی چی داغونن ؟ گرمن ؟ سردن ؟ دیوارشون کثیفه ؟ کوچیکن ؟ دستشویی و حمامشون مشکل داره ؟
> خواهشا اگه تجربه رفتن به خواگاه دانشگاه خاصی رو دارین با ما به اشتراک بذارین چون واسه من و خیلی های دیگه مهمه


خوابگاه هاي دانشگاه تبريز که شهرک امام هستو منطقه اي هس که کلا تو تبريز بد نامه. دو سوم اتاقاش کوچيکن و جلو بعضي پنجره هاکه به سمت خيابون باز ميشه محافظ هس مث زندان. هر تابستون تختاش شسته ميشه و کليد اتاقاش عوض ميشه. از لحاظ کثيف بودنم خوب يه سري پسر مجرد زندگي ميکنن ديگه خودت حسابشو برو. يخچال و گاز تو هر سوييت هس و تو هر سويت دوازده نفر اسکان دارن. اگه هم سوييتيات خوب نباشن سر وصدا ميکنن اذيت ميشي و ... کلا خوابگاه دولتي براي هر دانشگاهي باشه فقط دو تا خوبي داره يکي اينکه ارزون دوم اينکه دردسر خونه رو نداره مثلا چاه توالت گرف به مصيبت نميوفتي به مسولا ميگي درستش ميکنن. همين

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

راستي اينکه ميگن خوابگاه نميديم يه سيايت قديميه واسه زماني که تعداد زياد بود. اينجوري ميگفتن که دانشجو طلبکار نباشه. ولي الان اتاقاشون دستشون مونده. مثلا ترم پيش سي و دوتا يوييت که تو هر کدوم دوازده نفر ميتونن اسکان داشته باشن کلا خالي بود. پس به شبانه هام ميدن. و اينکه دانشگاه هاي وزارت بهداشت غذا و خوابگاه هاي با کيفيت تري نسبت به وزارت علوم ميدن. مثلا واسه پيراپزشکيا و پزشکيا سلفشون مث غذاخوري بود. به ما ناهار سگ ماهي ميدادن که زياد جالب نبود ولي واسه اونا ماهيش با کيفيت تر بود تازه زيتونم باهاش ميدادن! قيمت غذاهاي ما دو برابر شده بود ولي قيمت اونا همون صد تومن مونده بود. کلا وزارت بهداشت با عرضه تره!

----------


## elahee

بین اینا دانشگاه تبریز رو ندیدم پ تبریز خوابگاهش حله ؟

----------


## parastuu

> بین اینا دانشگاه تبریز رو ندیدم پ تبریز خوابگاهش حله ؟


خوابگاه تبریزم بد نیست , راهرویه , سوییتی نیست , تو هر اتاقم 4 نفر, البته خوابگاه علوم پزشکیا جداس وضعیت اونجام خوب بود!

----------


## --mohammad--

از دانشگاه های تهران بگین....... :Yahoo (113):

----------


## majijo

بچه ها هرجا قبول شدید با خانوادتون برید امور خوابگاه های دانشگاهتون خواهش التماس که بتون خوابگاه دولتی بدن.خوابگاه های خودگردان اکثرن خیلی بی کیفیتن.مثلا یکی از خوابگاه های خودگردان دانشگاه ما سه طبقه بود تو هر طبقه حداقل 30نفر بودن بعد کلا دو تا دستشویی و یه حمام و یه آشپزخونه داشت.این کل امکاناتش بود.ولی مثلا خوابگاه دولتی دانشگامون کلا یه شهرکی بود برا خودش.حیاط خیلی بزرگ و ده تا  آپارتمان 4طبقه و هر طبقه5تا اتاق و سه تا حمام و سه تا دستشویی و یه آشپرخونه و یه سالن مطالع و یه سالن تی وی و....
در ضمن خوابگاه های دولتی سلف دارن و لازم نیست برای گرفتن غذا تا دانشگاه برید....
همین

----------


## dars khoon

سلام
توی تاپیک اول دانشگاه بیرجند جزء دانشگاه هایی است که دانشگاه هایی که تعهدی در ارایه خوابگاه ملکی ندارند هست حالا چند تا سوال :
اولا این خوابگاه ملکی چیه ؟
دوما توی بخش دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ( توی پست اول ) بیرجند جزء دانشگاه هایی است که خوابگاه ملکی نمیدهد ولی الان پسرعموی من داره توی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بیرجند درس میخونه و خوابگاه هم داره ..... این یعنی چی واقعا ؟
ممنون
تشکر

----------


## reza25

سلام این 43 دانشگاه علوم پزشکی[دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی یزد،یاسوج، همدان،مازندران،لرستان،گیل ان، گناباد،گلستان،کرمانشاه، کرمان،کردستان،سنندج،کاشان قم،قزوین،فسا،شیراز،شهید بهشتی،شهرکرد،شاهرود،سمنان ،سبزوار،زنجان،زاهدان،زابل ، دزفول،خراسان شمالی،جیرفت،جهرم،جندی شاپوراهواز، تهران،تبریز،بیرجند، بوشهر،بندرعباس،بابل،ایلام ، ایران،البرزکرج،اصفهان،ارو میه و اردبیل 43 دانشگاهی هستند که هیچ گونه تعهدی در واگذاری خوابگاه ندارند. یعنی اگر در این دانشگاه ها قبول بشیم به ما خوابگاه نمیدن؟ لطفا کسی که میدونه جواب بده

----------


## reza25

کسی نبود جواب بده؟

----------


## drougba

> کسی نبود جواب بده؟


گفتن تعهد نمیدن منظورم اینه که اولویت پذیری شرطه ( رتبه و...)

----------


## یه فرهیختگانی!

*دوستان کسی از خوابگاهای دانگاه اصفهان خبر داره؟؟
خوابگاها تو خود پردیس دانشگاهه؟یا تو شهر؟
کلا فضاش چجوریه؟
وضعیت خود خوابگاه چی؟وقت داره میگذره...لطفا...اگه اطلاعی دارین کمکم کنین...*

----------


## --mohammad--

کسی اینجا خوابگاه براش مهم نیست ؟ :Yahoo (114):

----------


## shahriar70

دوستان از نظر خوابگاه و امکانات رفاهی دانشگاه شریف خوبه ، امیرکبیرم بد نیست ، دانشگاه تهرانم یکم از امیرکبیر بدتره ،به دانشجوهای کارشناسی فقط سال آخر خوب میرسه ، یکم هم بستگی به شانس داره ، ولی کلن توقع تون را خیلی باید پایین بیارید ، همین که تمیز باشه و حموم و دستشویی اون زود به زود تمیز شه ، به نظر من کافیه ، چون به هر حال یه عده پسر بین 18 تا 24 سال طبیعی هه که صب تا شب تو سر و کول هم بزنن و سر وصدا باشه ، همه جا همین جوریه زیاد نباید سخت بگیرید ، اگرم خیلی رو سر و صدا حساس هستید باید همون موقع ثبت نام زرنگ باشید و چندتا هم مسلک خودتون رو پیدا کنید 
از یکی از دوستام هم قبلنا پرسیدم مهندسی شیمی صنعتی اصفهان میخوند میگفت خوبه خوابگاهش فقط یکم راه بین دانشکده ها و جاهای مختلف زیاده ، ضمن اینکه خیلی به تیپ شخصیتی و توان سازگاری با محیط هر فرد بستگی داره ، باید خودتون رو با شرایط وفق بدید به هرحال

----------


## یه فرهیختگانی!

> کسی اینجا خوابگاه براش مهم نیست ؟


مهم که هست..
کسی نیست که جواب بده..  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Harem93

لطفا کسانی که تجربه دارن در مورد امکانات دانشگاهها مث خوابگاه...اطلاعاتشونو در اختیار دیگران هم بگذارن، چون این مسئله برا بعضیا مهمه؟؟؟مث من :Yahoo (83):

----------


## saeid_NRT

> بین اینا دانشگاه تبریز رو ندیدم پ تبریز خوابگاهش حله ؟


خانمايي که روزانه قبول شدن دو ترم خودگردان فک کنم چارراه شهيد بهشتي ميمونن بعد منتقل ميشن به خوابگاه شهدا داخل دانشگاه. خوابگاه شهدا هر دقه سرويس داره و رفت آمدش خيلي راحته. ساختمونه و بو صورت سوئيتي هس. از لحاظ امنيت عاليه هم خودگردانش هم داخل يونيش. بايد ساعت نه شب خوابگاه باشي و بعد اذان صبح ميتوني خارج بشي. به شهرستاناي تبريز به راحتي خوابگاه ميدن. از داخلش خبر ندارم ولي ظاهرش خوبه.

Sent from my MediaPad 10 FHD using Tapatalk

----------


## saeid_NRT

> لطفا کسانی که تجربه دارن در مورد امکانات دانشگاهها مث خوابگاه...اطلاعاتشونو در اختیار دیگران هم بگذارن، چون این مسئله برا بعضیا مهمه؟؟؟مث من


شما سوالتو بپرس من جواب ميدم البته اگه از دستم بر بياد. راستي براي اطلاع از خوابگاه و وام و اينا ميتونين به امور دانشجويي دانشکده مربوطه هم زنگ بزنين 

Sent from my MediaPad 10 FHD using Tapatalk

----------


## farzan311

من دوستم تهران میره و تا حالا در دو سه تا خوابگاه ها بوده
من هم یکی از این خوابگاه رو رفتم و یکی دو روزی مهمونش بودم
برای من همون دو روز هم کابوس بود با اینکه نزدیک تعطیلات بود و اکثر بچه ها رفته بودن خونه هاشون و تو اتاق 5 نفری اینها فقط دوستم و یه نفر دیگه باقی مونده بود
اینطور که متوجه شدم خوابگاه هر طبقه اش دو واحد داشت و هر واحدم چند تا اتاق و یک هال و یک اشپزخانه و یک دستشویی برای 20 30 تا ادم :Yahoo (39): 
حمام هم که کلا منصرف ام کردن از دیدنش:yahoo (4):
 وضعیت اتاق ها هم به این صورت بود که تخت های دو طبقه کوچیکی داشت که من پاهام میفتاد بیرون ازشون:yahoo (4): 
و انگار هیچ کس هم هیچ وقت حال مرتب کردن تخت خودش رو نداشت!!
فرش هم که نبود و موکت کرده بودند که اون هم بچه ها اکثرش رو سوزونده بودن یه گوشه هم پر بود از ظرف های نشسته و باقی مونده های غذا چند ماه پیش
یخچال هم که دکوریه اونجا فقط توش اب هست و برفک و دیگر هیچ!

تو هال هم یه میز و چند تا صندلی و یه تلویزیون و یه سری کمد بود که وسایل شخصی مهم تون رو بذارید توش که البته درش به راحتی با یکم زور باز میشد و قفلش الکی بود
یه سالن مطالعه هم داشت این ساختمون که البته من نتونستم ببینمش

   همه جور ادمی هم هست اونجا از شهر های مختلف با فرهنگ های متفاوت و عقاید عجیب غریب، و اگه نتونی خودت رو وفق بدی باهاشون و هر روز به مشکل بر بخوری با بقیه برات خیلی سخت میشه زندگی
اکثرا هم اونجا سیگاری بودن که واقعا برای من مشکل ساز هست به خاطر بیماریم
ولی دوستم گفت این مورد قابل حله، میشه افراد رو جا به جا کرد یا شرط کرد که تو اتاق نکشند
غذای سلف اش هم که خوب خودتون میدونید تعریفی نداره من اون شبی که بودم ترجیح دادم نون و ماست بخورم :Yahoo (50): 

   خلاصه این جایی که من رفتم شرایطش اینجوری بود جالبه دوستم میگفت 100 برابر خوابگاه قبلیش داره اینجا بهش خوش میگذره دیگه اون اولی معلوم نیست چی بوده
ولی خوب تمام خوابگاه های سطح شهر اونجا تقریبا وضعیت مشابهی دارند و تنها همون مجموعه کوی یکم از بقیه بهتره که فکر کنم به کارشناسی اصلا ندند
حالا اینها که گفتم برای ترسوندن و منصرف کردنتون نبود برای اینه که اگه رفتید یهو شوکه نشید حتی من یکم اغراق کردم که برای بدترین موارد هم اماده باشید:yahoo (4):
 من خودم ناچارا باید یه ترم شایدم کمتر برم خوابگاه ولی بعدش میتونم خونه بگیرم و اینو بگم که اصلا حاضر نیستم با بهترین خوابگاه شریف هم عوض کنم خونه رو پس اگه موقعیت و شرایط خونه گرفتن رو دارید شک نکنید درش

----------


## dars khoon

دوستان یعنی اینجا کسی پیدا نمیشه که از وضع خوابگاه های دانشگاه بیرجند اطلاع داشته باشه !!!
لطفا اگه کسی میدونه یه اطلاعات جزئی بهم بده
ممنون


- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

دوستان یعنی اینجا کسی پیدا نمیشه که از وضع خوابگاه های دانشگاه بیرجند اطلاع داشته باشه !!!
لطفا اگه کسی میدونه یه اطلاعات جزئی بهم بده
ممنون

----------


## Harem93

سوالم در مورد وضعیت خوابگاه دانشگاه های همدان، مازندران،کرمانشاه(روزانه)ب  ود.یعنی این دانشگاهها به دانشجوای روزانه خوابگاه می دن یا نه؟از یکی از دانشجویان هم شنیدم که می گفت دانشگاهها هر سال این محدودیتها و فقدان خوابگاه رو اعلام می کنند ولی در آخر می دن، درسته؟؟؟

----------


## reza25

من پرسیدم میگن اینا همش دروغه وخوابگاه میدن ولی خواهش میکنکم از دوستانی که دقیق خبر دارن نظر بدن

----------


## saeid_NRT

> سوالم در مورد وضعیت خوابگاه دانشگاه های همدان، مازندران،کرمانشاه(روزانه)ب  ود.یعنی این دانشگاهها به دانشجوای روزانه خوابگاه می دن یا نه؟از یکی از دانشجویان هم شنیدم که می گفت دانشگاهها هر سال این محدودیتها و فقدان خوابگاه رو اعلام می کنند ولی در آخر می دن، درسته؟؟؟


از اون شهر ها خبر ندارم ولي منم قبلا شنيدمکه اين قضيه درسته

Sent from my MediaPad 10 FHD using Tapatalk

----------


## reza25

تو را به قران یکی نیست که اطلاعات درست ودرمان در باره وضعیت خوابگاه های علوم پزشکی بزاره  به خاطر این هنوز انتخاب رشته رو ویرایش نکردم. لطفا دفترچه رو کپی نکنین و یه پاسخ کامل بدید تا این تایپیک کامل بشه.

----------


## reza25

کسی نبود ج بده

----------


## Sky98

دوست من همدانه و یکی هم بیرجند یکی هم تهران
دوستام میگن برای خوابگاه ادیت میکنن
اما به همشون دادن

----------


## mahsa92

> تو را به قران یکی نیست که اطلاعات درست ودرمان در باره وضعیت خوابگاه های علوم پزشکی بزاره  به خاطر این هنوز انتخاب رشته رو ویرایش نکردم. لطفا دفترچه رو کپی نکنین و یه پاسخ کامل بدید تا این تایپیک کامل بشه.





> من پرسیدم میگن اینا همش دروغه وخوابگاه میدن ولی خواهش میکنکم از دوستانی که دقیق خبر دارن نظر بدن


من شخصا پرسيدم گفتن خوابگاه نميدن
من دانشگاه هاي علوم پزشكي كرمان -بم -سيرجان كلا اين محدوده+بعضي بين الملل هارو پرسيدم گفتن تعهد خوابگاه نذاريم

----------


## farzan311

یه ضرب المثل خوبی هست که "به مرگ گرفتن تا به تب راضی شدن"
الان حکایت این هاست اولش میگند خوابگاه محدودیت داریم به همه نمیدیم بعد که دادند شما خوشحال میشی که حداقل خوابگاه گیرت اومده و دیگه حالا شرایطش بد هم بود صدات در نمیاد چون محدودیت هست و ممکنه همین هم ازت بگیرند :Yahoo (68): 
پس زیاد نگران خوابگاه گرفتن نباشید تو انتخاب رشته چیز های مهم تری از خوابگاه هست

----------


## SanliTa

> ینی خواجه نصیر خوابگاه نداره ؟ 
> http://forum.konkur.in/thread14325.html#post224935
> یه نفر بره جواب منو بده
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> منظور از خدمات خوابگاهی اینه که کلا خوابگاه نمیدن یا اینه که خدمات نداره خوابگاهشون ؟
> مگه میشه خواجه نصیر خوابگاه نداشته باشه



دوست من که پارسال قبول شدش طوسی خوابگاه داره اونم دولتی نه خودگردان

----------


## amirstark

سلام اخر این خواجه نصیر خوابگاه میده یا نه؟؟

----------


## amiradolf

الان وضعیت دانشگاه های که اسمشون توی هیچ کدوم از اینا نیس چیه؟ مثلا صنعت نفت اهواز

----------


## SonaMi

یعنی چی باو
 بابل خوابگاه نمیده  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## mohsen-as

راستی بچه ها فیلمه دربند رو دیدید؟
کسی که اون فیلم رو دیده باشه میدونه چرا اسمش رو توی این تایپیک آوردم :Yahoo (4): )

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

راستی بچه ها فیلمه دربند رو دیدید؟😁
کسی که اون فیلم رو دیده باشه میدونه چرا اسمش رو توی این تایپیک آوردم :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## elahee

هزینه خوابگاه ها چنده ؟

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

خواجه نصیر خوابگاه میده یا نه؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mariyana

بچه ها من راجع به خوابگاه های دیگه نمیدونم ولی علوم پزشکی کرمانشاه عملا نمیده و خب اگه کمی هم باشه دولتی واسه شهرستانای دور از مرکز استانه(این پرسش از دختر عموم  خودش دانشجوی اونجاست)
ولی خب احتمالش هم هست بده باید خانوادگی برید و...
ولی خودگران های خیلی خوبی هم داره و تمییز و مرتبه
امنت خوبی هم دارن چندتاشون که مل علوم پزشکیا هستن من دیدم تو محله های خوبی هم قرار دارند

----------


## elahee

بچه به نظرتون تو خوابگاه موندن ارزششو داره ؟

من ارومیه م بعد اول آی تی تبریز زدم بعد برق ارومیه بنظرتون تبریز رفتن و تو خوابگاه موندن ارزششو داره یا برق ارومیه رو بخونم

----------


## uhnali

كسي درباره دانشگاه بابل و سهند تبريز اطلاعي داره؟

----------


## Behrus58

> خواجه نصیر خوابگاه میده یا نه؟؟؟؟


منم از این موضوع میترسم ... شنیدم که خوابگاه دارن خوبشم دارن ولی مطمئن نیستم.
میخوای خواجه نصیر بری ؟

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

> منم از این موضوع میترسم ... شنیدم که خوابگاه دارن خوبشم دارن ولی مطمئن نیستم.
> میخوای خواجه نصیر بری ؟


اگه خدا بخواد

----------


## Behrus58

> اگه خدا بخواد


چه رشته ای ؟ رتبت چنده ؟

----------


## the END

*مگه میشه خوابگاه ندن!!! توی دفترچه سنجش که نزده*

----------

